

What language is airbnb coded in? - williamldennis

Thanks!<p>Will
======
jrallison
Appears to be Ruby on Rails (looking at their job postings:
<http://www.airbnb.com/jobs>)

~~~
williamldennis
Thanks!

------
spooneybarger
I'm curious as to why you care.

~~~
melling
In theory, and practice, you can build a site in anything with enough effort.
Scheme, Scala, Go, Haskell, Clojure, etc. However, it's good to know that
other big sites are using your preferred choice. A lot of usage usually
indicates mature frameworks, larger user community, ability to Google common
issues, find developers as you grow, etc.

What was that YC site that initially used Lisp but switched to Python at the
end because they couldn't get something to work?

~~~
williamldennis
Helpful. Thanks!

